# heart attack adventurer, Crowley



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd like to start off by saying im a pretty put together person. i haven't had a true panic attack in years.

anyway so, im pariond about leaving Crowley alone outside of her cage for anything more than 3 seconds without supervision, almost to the point that my whole family mocks me for being an "over protective mommy"

well, i was cuddling her in a towel while i waited for her liner to be done in the wash so i can move it to the dryer and finish cleaning her cage and put her away for the night. well,the washer buzzer went off and i was the only one in the room- she was sound asleep in her towel . so i made a nest for her on the chair (in plain sight of the washer) and went to switch out the laundry.

I was gone no more than two minuets and didn't even see the towel move or hear her if she thumped when she hit the ground. i came back into the room and went to pick up her towel and set her back in my lap and to my horror, she wasn't in her towel! i looked on the floor right by the chair and still didn't see her.

after taking the whole house apart and searching anywhere she could have gotten and still not finding her- i had a full blown panic attack.

after that she just comes strolling out from under my bed like she owns the world and all is right. [i looked under my bed 4 times and couldn't find her]

so yeah. that was my heart attack adventurer for today. 
Crowley is fine, was a little dusty and cranky when i found her, but otherwise ok.
i checked her feet and everything and watched her walk for a bit- but i'll defiantly be keeping a hawk eye on her now.
Im also ok but in no hurry to repeat this adventurer .

I swear, that was the scariest thing to happen, thinking i lost her and thinking i'd never find her and that she could get hurtwith nothing i could do about it.

haaaaa yeah - so next time someone calls you 'overly protective' of your spiky baby, remind them that it only takes two minuets for the worst case scenario to happen .


----------



## coffeebean (Aug 27, 2014)

I would have had a heart attack too.
Glad this ended well!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

My last hedgie had no problem being left alone and not wandering off. I used to leave her in her sleeping box while I cleaned her cage and went up and downstairs with laundry, etc., and she wouldn't move an inch. My current baby boy can't be trusted alone without wandering off and hiding under the bed or couch or whatever closest dark place he can find, so I completely understand! I don't think you're being over protective. It sounds to me like you're just an excellent hedgie mother. I'm glad Crowley is okay!


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Before I fixed it, Tinkerball somehow managed to get the lid off of her bin and two nights in a row.

The first night, I tore apart the living room looking for her, and then found her sleeping inside of a small (skinnier and shorter than her) box that had fallen behind my desk. It was actually adorable, her flab was hanging over the edges ahaha.

The second night, she found her way into her carrier and was only discovered because my boyfriend accidentally bumped into it and she started huffing. 

Now she can't escape anymore, mwahaha.


----------

